# Scan on Wednesday and very nervous!



## Bladesgirl

I know most mums to be would be nervous about the 20 week check for other reasons but I'm worried it will be another boy! I love my little boy to bits and I wouldn't change him for the world! But I always dreamed of having 1 girl! 

When I found out I was pregnant with little boy I was excited but when I found out he was a boy I cried for a week and my boyfriend now husband couldn't understand and I just felt silly and selfish and that something was wrong with me! 

Now we are married and we agreed we would have 2 children, husband always wanted more than 1! So I'm pregnant again and excited but scared for Wednesday! If it's another boy I know my chances of that girl dream are over!! My husband is trying to understand but I don't think he does and I really worried about how both of us will react on Wednesday! I debated not finding out but I think it will make it worse for me in the long run!

I do feel really silly but I'm glad this site has this section so I k ow it's not just me


----------



## Willow01

Away good luck hun I will keep my fingers crossed for you and wait for your update toox


----------



## hunni12

Good luck


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## Bladesgirl

Its another boy! Not dealing with it well at the moment but I guess it will get better over time


----------



## MamaHix1409

Congratulations on your boy. :flower:

My husband and his brother have such a wonderful relationship with their mum, boys are so very loving. 

As you say, I'm sure you will feel better with some time, there are lots of lovely ladies on here that can give you some fabulous advice xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

I'm sorry you didn't hear girl however please believe when I say this will
Pass. That little boy will steal your heart like you won't believe and the bond between two brothers! Well it's amazing I look at my two together and wonder how on earth I got so lucky to have them both my precious mummy's boys!!
Take the time you need to deal with the news and don't feel bad for feeling this way. You're not grieving your new son you're grieving the daughter you may never have iykwim? And you shouldn't feel bad for that as lots of us have been there xx
Here if you ever want to chat xx


----------



## Wish85

foxiechick1 said:


> I'm sorry you didn't hear girl however please believe when I say this will
> Pass. That little boy will steal your heart like you won't believe and the bond between two brothers! Well it's amazing I look at my two together and wonder how on earth I got so lucky to have them both my precious mummy's boys!!
> Take the time you need to deal with the news and don't feel bad for feeling this way. You're not grieving your new son you're grieving the daughter you may never have iykwim? And you shouldn't feel bad for that as lots of us have been there xx
> Here if you ever want to chat xx

"You're not grieving your new son you're grieving the daughter you may never have" - beautiful and wise words!

To OP I'm sorry you didn't hear girl at the scan but congratulations on having another beautiful son! Feel how you need to feel. It's completely normal.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm sorry you didn't hear girl I have three boys I was upset I didn't get a girl . You will love ur little boy so much I'm sure of it X


----------



## lau86

Two boys together are sooooo lovely. I'm sorry you didn't get your girl but once you see them together it'll be worth it


----------



## Bladesgirl

Thanks for all your replies! No one really understands in my family and I've just chosen not to tell anyone else pretend it's not happening! I just feel empty today! Just don't care about baby or pregnancy just want to get on with work and life which is what I did! I don't really know how to feel better I don't want this baby right now and genuinely can't see me ever wanting it


----------



## foxiechick1

Ah you will feel better especially once your little chap is here! He will add to your family in ways you can't imagine and brothers are lovely together the ultimate bond! Take the time you need hun and don't feel guilty xx


----------



## Misscalais

Aww sorry you didn't hear girl :hugs: congratulations on a brother for your DS!
It will pass, i was most disappointed when i found out boy again for DS3 but by the end of my pregnancy i had bonded with him and hes just so lovely and will be 2 next week :)


----------

